# Possible Female Koi?



## Bettalovely (Mar 1, 2020)

Hey all,

I got my baby betta "Jax" over a month ago, but I'm starting to think Jax is a female? You can clearly see ovaries as well as an eggspot, also his fins haven't grown at all, just body. That being said, no problem. But his(her?) fin color pattern is very unique. Is it possible he/she could be a koi betta?
Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If her fins turn solid red she will be a Red Cambodian: Solid white body with sold colored fins. Gorgeous pattern, IMO.


----------



## Bettalovely (Mar 1, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> If her fins turn solid red she will be a Red Cambodian: Solid white body with sold colored fins. Gorgeous pattern, IMO.


Thank you! I've had a few Red Cambodian females, but this girls fin patterns are stunning. Pictures don't do justice!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Bettalovely said:


> Thank you! I've had a few Red Cambodian females, but this girls fin patterns are stunning. Pictures don't do justice!


She might stay the way she is now which would make her a bi-color white and red. Her fin patterns are something else!


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

The body is so clear that I can easily see the shape of ovaries so yes, Jax is definitely female!

And what a lovely pattern, though definitely not koi unless she starts developing colored spots on her body as well. They're the hot new pattern type on the market so I'd be very surprised if a breeder let a koi spawn be sold as babies instead of waiting to get full prices as adults. But I suppose anything is possible.

It's so fun to see "baby" bettas grow up, always a surprise how they turn out!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

> They're the hot new pattern type on the market so I'd be very surprised if a breeder let a koi spawn be sold as babies instead of waiting to get full prices as adults.


Especially as the difference can be up to $70 depending on the fish genetics.


----------

